# Marco Belinelli Hype



## PFortyy

Everyone seems to be hyping up Marco. his the Talk of the summer league, articals about him everywhere.

Heres what people are saying about him.

His the steal of the draft, Rookie Of The Year cantidate, people are even saying he might start over Ellis.

What are your expectations of Marco Belinelli? What will his role be and how big will it be this upcoming season?

I really want to know what you Warrior fans think about him.









Belli fits perfect in Nellies system.


----------



## Bubbles

ronna_meade21 said:


> Everyone seems to be hyping up Marco. his the Talk of the summer league, articals about him everywhere.
> 
> Heres what people are saying about him.
> 
> His the steal of the draft, Rookie Of The Year cantidate, people are even saying he might start over Ellis.
> 
> What are your expectations of Marco Belinelli? What will his role be and how big will it be this upcoming season?
> 
> I really want to know what you Warrior fans think about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belli fits perfect in Nellies system.


He won't start over Ellis, but he will get his fair share of minutes. He might be a ROY candidate, but I highly doubt he would have a chance of winning against this years rookies. Definitely a good role player, and will be a good help from off the bench.


----------



## DanielGibson4MVP

Ditto


----------



## BenDavis503

Yeah you guys got a bad 4ss player in him. Nice work to your GM


----------



## Mateo

I predict he initially gets heavy minutes, then goes on a cold spill sometime in late November and falls into the bottom of the rotation (because he doesn't contribute in other ways) and never recovers. There's simply too many good players at his position for GS.


----------



## Bubbles

Ouch, he went 0-9 from behind the arc last night.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Yeah he's not going to start over Ellis, Ellis is the Warriors Golden Child.

I don't think he's going to get lost in the rotation though, the kid can shoot the lights out. That'll get him some PT regardless of weather he's hot or not, because there's always a chance he'll get hot.


----------



## bruindre

The kid will flash of brilliance at times, most definitely struggle other times, but the kid's a pro. I trust his experience in Italy will keep him from ever 'getting lost in the bottom of the rotation'. 

ROY? Probably not - too much hype w/ the top picks this year. All-Rookie team? Depends on his PT. There's definitely potential for that, though.


----------



## PFortyy

Look-a-like much?


----------



## HayesFan

ronna_meade21 said:


> Look-a-like much?


WOW!! That is almost scary... is Belinelli Stallone's love child?? LOL

The only thing that is different is their nose. Same eyes, same chin, same cheekbones.

Weird!


----------

